# A Fred Eichler inspired knife...CPMS-30V, black linen Micarta.



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

finished a Fred Eichler inspired knife, its not exactly like his or the Outdoor Edge version, but its in the same general size and shape. However this one is made from a 1/8" piece of cmps-30v, heat treated and tested to 60rc with a cryo treatment. Added thumb checkering grooves and finger checkering grooves to this one. This knife is Thin, sharp, tough, and just in time for hunting season.


8" over all 
3 1/2" blade, with 3" cutting edge
handle is Black linen Micarta, bolster is 416 stainless steel, with two nickel silver Mosaic and NS lanyard tube
lanyard is black and ? colour 550 cord, I'm not sure of the 2nd colour but I like it.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow!! You are talented. Looks better than anything you could purchase in a store.


----------



## Jacky (Feb 6, 2011)

Great looking knife.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful work as always. Another work of art.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

nice as always


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Really nice work sir!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Juanmaria said:


> Really nice work sir!


Thanks, but now you are making me feel old, Sir is not necessary...lol.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

i like the double filing on the blade,amazing work,dont have much to say anymore but WOW!!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sheath completed horizontal carry, I sew a small cam into sheath to help lock the knife in place, these present a challenge for me, not making them but making them so the knife doesn't fall out. 9 oz leather, dyed black.


----------



## jrosentreter (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## SharpStik (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, How Much??


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

SharpStik said:


> Nice, How Much??


This one is gone, but I plan on making some more similar early next year, I want one for myself, next batch will be made from 
cpm 35vn, sorry.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I peeked......beautiful bud


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

tryin said:


> I peeked......beautiful bud


Lol


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

I just started trying my hand at knife making. I like to thumb grip as well, can you explain how you did that?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

aocasek said:


> I just started trying my hand at knife making. I like to thumb grip as well, can you explain how you did that?


A checkering file, kind of expenisve for a single file, but thats how I do it. One more commercial for Jantz....lol.

http://www.knifemaking.com/product-p/gncf0.htm


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful knife! I like it!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

We will have to talk next year when you make more. The wife is looking over my sholder and was impressed. Let me know when you are going to start :thumbs_up


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

hogger get one for her all girlied up then one for yourself,you know his/hers!!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

randallss7 said:


> This one is gone, but I plan on making some more similar early next year, I want one for myself, next batch will be made from
> cpm 35vn, sorry.


Is CPM 35V better? What's the reason for the change?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

BUDDYBAGS said:


> hogger get one for her all girlied up then one for yourself,you know his/hers!!


I'd get her one but with my big mouth some times I may bring out the Bobbit in her some night (opps did I say that out loud) 
Its still a beauty and I will have one next year


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

well you have one of the best knife makers around,so good luck to you and cant wait to see your knife!!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Ill take it!!!!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> Is CPM 35V better? What's the reason for the change?


From what I can tell its basically the same, they just came up with a mix of elements that allows 35v to be polished to a mirror finish where 30v you cant get a mirror finish. But basically the same preformance from waht I can tell, these stainless steels are arguably the best around right now. There is also cpms 90v which will not get quit as hard but is tougher from what I read, I have never used it or 35vn but I'm going to. compare the makeup of the two they are very simmular both aim hardness are the same.

s30v: Typical chemistry C 1.45, Mn .40, Si .40,
CR 14.00, Va 4.00, Mo 2.00. 

s35vn: Extreme edge retention. Will work and grind like D2 and give the hardness and toughness of CPMS 30V. A cryo treatment may be added between tempers. Aim hardness is 58/61.
Typical chemistry C 1.40, Mn .40, Si .40, CR 14.00, Va 3.00, Mo 2.00, NB .50.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

oh here is what each element brings to the table.





Steel Element Information
Carbon (C)• Increases edge retention and raises tensile strength.
• Increases hardness and improves resistance to wear and abrasion. 
Chromium (Cr)• Increases hardness, tensile strength, and toughness.
• Provides resistance to wear and corrosion.
Cobalt (Co)• Increases strength and hardness, and permits quenching in higher temperatures.
• Intensifies the individual effects of other elements in more complex steels. 
Copper (Cu)• Increases corrosion resistance. 
Manganese (Mn)• Increases hardenability, wear resistance, and tensile strength.
• Deoxidizes and degasifies to remove oxygen from molten metal.
• In larger quantities, increases hardness and brittleness. 
Molybdenum (Mo)• Increases strength, hardness, hardenability, and toughness.
• Improves machinability and resistance to corrosion. 
Nickel (Ni)• Adds strength and toughness.
Niobium (Nb)• aka columbium. Improves strength and toughness.
• Provides corrosion resistance.
• Improves grain refinement and precipitation hardening 
Nitrogen (N)• Used in place of carbon for the steel matrix. The Nitrogen atom will function in a similar manner to the carbon atom but offers unusual advantages in corrosion resistance. 
Phosphorus (P)• Improves strength, machinability, and hardness.
• Creates brittleness in high concentrations. Silicon (Si)• Increases strength.
• Deoxidizes and degasifies to remove oxygen from molten metal. Sulfur (S)• Improves machinability when added in minute quantities. Tungsten (W)• Adds strength, toughness, and improves hardenability. 
Vanadium (V)• Increases strength, wear resistance, and increases toughness.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice should work just Fine


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Ill take s30v over d2 all day


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

tryin said:


> Ill take s30v over d2 all day


Me too, its more stain resistant, extremely hard and tough, and I personally would never want a knife over 60rc to hard to sharpen. P.S. got my knife and its awesome, all the guys at work were amazed and my son, who is big into traditional archery wont leave his hands off of it....lol. Thanks for doing the trade.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Got mine too its perfect
Thank you


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

randallss7 said:


> Me too, its more stain resistant, extremely hard and tough, and I personally would never want a knife over 60rc to hard to sharpen. P.S. got my knife and its awesome, all the guys at work were amazed and my son, who is big into traditional archery wont leave his hands off of it....lol. Thanks for doing the trade.




you are welcome

I am enjoying mine as well
thanks


----------

